# anxiety medications



## 19728 (Feb 9, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone here are taking any anxiety medicines? I was taking Lexapro for anxiety and it was working really good but I ran out of my samples and to refill it for one month it would be $100 so I tried taking generic Celexa (citalopram) and it upset my stomach and gave me really bad stomach pain. Which ones are the better ones to take with fewer side effects from everyones personal experience? Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## aymie (Jan 24, 2008)

I am about to start Effexor, it has fewer side effects, constipation being one, but i won't know before few weeks.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

I have been on paxil and seroquel for the past 7 months and they are fantastic.The problem with antids and anxiety meds is that they all work differently for different people so there is no way someone can tell you which one would be best. It is hit and miss unfortunantly. check www.crazymeds.org they have a ton of info on meds and side effects etc.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been on Effexor for about a year now... didn't seem to help too much.Very recently I was precribed Welbutrin (on top of the Effexor), and a supply of Adavain (SP?); which is a dissovable pill you pop whenever you have an anxiety attack. I'm hoping the Welbutrin will help.. those other ones sound like they're God-sent because the pharmacist told me they only take 30 seconds to work!


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hopefully the wellbutrin helps. Im surprised that they havent tapered you off the Effexor seeing as it hasnt helped.Use precaution with Ativan as it is a benzo, thankfully thought it is the least likely benzo to be abused, but they can be addictive so watch out.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks starrlamia... I was warned, I'm just hoping I might not have to use it so much. I think if I do, something in my life needs to change ASAP.Thankfully, I've only been on the low (75 mg) dose of Effexor; it has made me gain a significant amount of weight!







I've tried Zoloft before - don't have much of an opinion on that. For me, I was on Cloud Nine for the first few days then it just died. Previous to Effexor, I was on Celexa for a couple of years. It was alright... but I got used to it and needed a change.


----------

